# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Contre la torture organisée

## Kyt's

_Cette pétition s'adresse au Secrétaire des Nations Unies, BAN KI MOON originaire de Corée du Sud :

En Corée du Sud, les enfants sont encouragés par leurs parents à torturer chats et chiens, à les dépecer et cuire vivants pour le fun et par tradition. Lors d'un récent festival, des jouets chiens étaient vendus avec couteaux et piques pour que les enfants puissent les maltraiter une fois rentrés chez eux.

__Comment Monsieur BAN KI MOON peut-il supporter cet état de fait dans son propre pays ? Est ce que son attitude ne remet pas en cause toutes les belles paroles prononcées aux Nations Unies ??_


http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Ban...cracy/?duTaSdb

----------


## Pitchoun'

On parle toujours de la Corée du sud comme un pays "civilisé", très en avance niveau technologie, où la liberté règne et j'croyais que les gens étaient équilibrés...Alors là je tombe de très haut, j'en reviens pas et je voudrais tellement que ce soit une mauvaise blague...J'en ai la nausée rien que d'imaginer cet horrible "spectacle", c'est juste pas possible !  :: 

Pétition signée bien sûr.

----------


## yozochoco

Signé aussi !

----------


## domi

pétition signée

----------


## Giemma

pétition signée

----------


## Jay17

Signé

----------


## armandine

Petition signée
Alors là, moi cela ne m'étonne pas du tout de ce genre de pays qui ne vivent que sur la haine et la cruauté. Ils ont déjà bien du mal à ne pas se tapper sur la gueule ..... alors il leur faut des occupations... une dérivation de toute cette haine contre ce qui ne pourra opposer aucune résistance et n'amènera aucune répression.... les animaux. Totalement insoutenable, totalement dégueulasse. On a vraiment envie de leur faire la même chose.

----------


## joss69

signé

----------


## Kyt's

UP !

----------


## baboune51

Je viens de signer ...y a vraiment des pays de m......  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JUMECA

signée !  ::

----------


## France34

Pétition signée ! Il y a des atrocités incroyables et des pays pas du tout civilisés!!! ::

----------


## Alzira

Signée

----------


## phacélie

j'ai mis la lettre sous spoiler à cause des photos




> Je vous remercie d'this Envoyer lettre Telle Que Vous recevrez la, Avec Les images Très, très dures, a toutes les Adresses indiquées. Seillers d'envoi non premier, J'ai receipt juin Réponse de
> 
> Joseph Joh, Rédacteur en chef du Times, Séoul 
> (Rédacteur en chef de The Seoul Times) 
> et C'EST Lui Qui M'a Demande d'Envoyer la lettre qu'il a reprise en ajoutant des Précisions. Il a d'Ailleurs signed la lettre. (Voir en bas de page). Il Compte sur Nous et fils Équipe also versez Qué this lettre parvienne à la président de la Korea du Sud, madame parc Geun-hye, AINSI qu'au maire Jae-Myung Lee Qui entretient le traditionnel marché de la viande Dans la ville de Moran. Beaucoup d'Adresses SONT Importantes, Comme Celle de monsieur Ban Ki-Moon, secrétaire des Nations United. Il y en Beaucoup d'Autres, Celles du Vatican also. Ont Été Les Adresses testees. QUELQUES UNES-reviennent. Je vous Laisse Le Soin de l'objet. N'oubliez Pas d'AJOUTER vos coordonnées à L'Endroit Indique. *Les Chiens de la Korea Vous remercient!*
> 
> VOICI les 6 - Seoul Tourisme
> 
> ; brkim@seoulwelcome.com ; jyyoo@seoulwelcome.com ; hjchu@seoulwelcome.com ; zhihui718@seoulwelcome.com ; cdkim@seoulwelcome.com ;staff@seoulwelcome.com ;
> ...

----------


## Titipa87

Signée !!

----------


## jujulilas

Je n'arrive pas à signer la pétition :/

----------


## bouletosse

Signée

----------


## selenne

signée .... p**** de monde ....

----------

